# First time



## Eatsleeplift (Sep 23, 2016)

Hey guys how's it going? New to the board. I joined here for a few reason but the number one is to get more info on cycles and different anabolics etc. I have been training for a few years pretty steady. I'm 22. About 6ft and weigh in at right around 200 give or take.  Lately I have really been getting the urge to try my first cycle. I really shouldn't say lately because it's been on my mind for awhile now haha.  I know for my first cycle to just keep it simple....test for the most part and maybe throw something in there with it like deca or something. I came here in hopes to get some recommendations for a first cycle. I am aware of the pros and cons of using them. 

I am more so looking for something that is one or two times a week for injections. My girlfriend hates the thought of it so the less I have to-do is the better chances of her not finding out and "disposing" of anything ha-ha. I'm writing this quickly before work so if this seems short that's why. 

Really hoping to get some good recommendations for a first cycle and for PCT. I have been reading for s few weeks here and there but it had been hard for me to find some solid info on dosage etc. Seems like most of the threads I read it's people going back on fourth and its hard to tell who's really correct. 

Any info that some of you guys might have would be greatly appreciated. I forgot to mention the goals I have in mind are strength and size gains. I look forward to reading the feedback and learning as much as possible! Thank You!


----------



## StillKickin (Sep 23, 2016)

Welcome to UGBB.
I'm gonna let the real pros line you out on your questions. Folks here are knowledgable, and I know what their going to tell you. Please do listen..
I'm going to mention a different thought that crossed my mind.
No idea how your girlfriends temperature really runs when you say she dosnt like this, and no idea how serious you two are but....
Mad girlfriends, no check that, mad women in general sure are malicious little things.
I've seen recently dumped girls work very hard at trying to ruin the lives of their anger target buddy.
Keep it in mind.


----------



## Jada (Sep 23, 2016)

Welcome to ug, we have great stickys  here that you can read that can answer your basic questions, u found a awesome that has All the knowledge u need, read away and post brother


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 23, 2016)

https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/11475-Am-I-ready-to-cycle



https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/3728-First-Cycle-All-You-Need-to-Know


----------



## automatondan (Sep 23, 2016)

Welcome to the UG. Spend some time reading the stickies that TS posted links for... There are "stickies" in most of our forum categories. Lots of actual useful information that could save you some major mistakes....


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 23, 2016)

*First Time*

^^^^^^^That's what she said.


----------



## Eatsleeplift (Sep 23, 2016)

Thanks guys! I'll definitely check out the stickies. There seems to be a TON of great info and a ton of info in general on this forum. Glad I chose to join up here.  I'm especially happy to see some guys with a few thousand posts responding. I just definitely want to-do it right. I have always been told your first is usually your best cycle. That and I want to-do it right. Definitely going to-do some homework and ask a bunch of questions here. Thanks again for the feedback so far! 

I'm honestly surprised I wasn't flamed for my age yet lol. 
Thanks again!


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 23, 2016)

Eatsleeplift said:


> Thanks guys! I'll definitely check out the stickies. There seems to be a TON of great info and a ton of info in general on this forum. Glad I chose to join up here.  I'm especially happy to see some guys with a few thousand posts responding. I just definitely want to-do it right. I have always been told your first is usually your best cycle. That and I want to-do it right. Definitely going to-do some homework and ask a bunch of questions here. Thanks again for the feedback so far!
> 
> I'm honestly surprised I wasn't flamed for my age yet lol.
> Thanks again!



Only reason I didn't rip into you about that is because it's covered in the first sticky I linked. 


I'm saving all my e-fighting energy for joliver.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 23, 2016)

TS nails this one. Follow his advice.

OP, welcome to UGB!


----------



## snake (Sep 23, 2016)

Sticky!!! 

Oh and welcome aboard. For now, I'd keep the AAS use to yourself unless you put a ring on it. Last thing you need is a vindictive ex.  who has knowledge of your illegal drug use.


----------



## stonetag (Sep 23, 2016)

snake said:


> Sticky!!!
> 
> Oh and welcome aboard. For now, I'd keep the AAS use to yourself unless you put a ring on it. Last thing you need is a vindictive ex.  who has knowledge of your illegal drug use.



Yep, all women need is more ammunition to turn something light into a full blown firefight.


----------



## Eatsleeplift (Sep 23, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Only reason I didn't rip into you about that is because it's covered in the first sticky I linked.
> 
> 
> I'm saving all my e-fighting energy for joliver.



Ha-ha I figured. I figured if I didn't bring it up someone else would lol. 



snake said:


> Sticky!!!
> 
> Oh and welcome aboard. For now, I'd keep the AAS use to yourself unless you put a ring on it. Last thing you need is a vindictive ex.  who has knowledge of your illegal drug use.



Yeah exactly. We have been together for about 5 years. I don't think it would end our relationship but she would not be happy at all. Honestly like I said if she found them I think she would try to get rid of it. She is going to be a nurse so she isn't dumb and knows what I want to-do can "hurt" my body.  Although the things she thinks of as far as side effects come from alot of abuse. But she doesn't want to understand that part of course lol.  My plan is to try and hide it for as long as possible. Have any of you guys had any issues with your girlfriends or anything with this?


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 23, 2016)

Hiding = bad call IMO. It will come out eventually and when it does you'll be fighting over both the gear and the fact that you hid it from her. You might just want to set expectations with her - that there are aspects of your life which you will keep to yourself and if she's ok with that then all is well. No need to go into more detail but you're acknowledging that things aren't completely open between the two of you either.


----------



## Eatsleeplift (Sep 23, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> Hiding = bad call IMO. It will come out eventually and when it does you'll be fighting over both the gear and the fact that you hid it from her. You might just want to set expectations with her - that there are aspects of your life which you will keep to yourself and if she's ok with that then all is well. No need to go into more detail but you're acknowledging that things aren't completely open between the two of you either.



Very true good point. Because it will be obvious after a few weeks. So she will know something is up.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 23, 2016)

Eatsleeplift said:


> Very true good point. Because it will be obvious after a few weeks. So she will know something is up.


Not really. The general population is oblivious.


----------



## Eatsleeplift (Sep 23, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Not really. The general population is oblivious.



That is also very true. I think she might notice though.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 23, 2016)

Where do you see yourself in10 years ? Better seriously think about that before you start considering taking AAS that might affect you not just now but later as well.


----------



## Eatsleeplift (Sep 23, 2016)

Seeker said:


> Where do you see yourself in10 years ? Better seriously think about that before you start considering taking AAS that might affect you not just now but later as well.



You mean like as far as kids?  I see myself having one or two. Probably one within 10 years I'm sure.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 23, 2016)

Not really talking about kids. I'm talking about the possibility of being on trt for the rest of your life. You ready for that?


----------



## Eatsleeplift (Sep 23, 2016)

Seeker said:


> Not really talking about kids. I'm talking about the possibility of being on trt for the rest of your life. You ready for that?



That thought is a little scary. I was just reading up on that a little since you mentioned it. I'm sure this is a sticky but since we are talking that probably comes from alot of abuse right?  Are there alot of guys on here that are on trt?


----------



## Seeker (Sep 23, 2016)

Yes, there are alot of guys here on trt, and many more headed there. It all starts with that 1st cycle of test. How much harm can that do right?  It almost always continues from there. Not that trt is a terrible thing. But it is a responsibility you better be willing to accept and live with.


----------



## Eatsleeplift (Sep 24, 2016)

Seeker said:


> Yes, there are alot of guys here on trt, and many more headed there. It all starts with that 1st cycle of test. How much harm can that do right?  It almost always continues from there. Not that trt is a terrible thing. But it is a responsibility you better be willing to accept and live with.



Very true. I guess that's just something I need to think about. I sit here and say to myself I only wanna do it one or two times....but I'm probably lieing to myself because like you said...it almost always continues.  I know it definitely won't be a frequent thing I'm doing...so I say lol. See this is where I get confused.. I see some people say as long as you do it right and cone off right, PCT etc everything will go back to normal slowly....no for the exception of side effects like hair loss if that's in your family it can speed it up etc. But as far as your balls working I see guys say just do it right and you'll be fine. I guess everyone has there own opinion you know how that goes. I appreciate you bringing this up. I'd rather know about this stuff up front ya know.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 24, 2016)

Yeah pct is not a guarantee. Does it increases your chances of a better recovery?  Well that's what they say. And it might just do that in the beginning for most  but you will get to point after enough cycles where even pct will be useless. Hey there are cases where even after the 1st cycle it was too late. Lifestyle, genetics, habits all play a roll.


----------



## Eatsleeplift (Sep 24, 2016)

Seeker said:


> Yeah pct is not a guarantee. Does it increases your chances of a better recovery?  Well that's what they say. And it might just do that in the beginning for most  but you will get to point after enough cycles where even pct will be useless. Hey there are cases where even after the 1st cycle it was too late. Lifestyle, genetics, habits all play a roll.



Yeah exactly. Thanks for this info. Much appreciated


----------



## thqmas (Sep 25, 2016)

Well, you know... They don't call it "The Dark Side" for nothing. No matter what ppl say, 22 is no age for cycling.

I can write hours about this... I mean, your body will not even take full advantage of the AAS you'll put in your body at this age. _<- bro science right there_

Look, it's simple: Make kids first and then cycle. You can't take chances on things like that.

I mean, damn it boy! It's more important to pass your DNA onward than to be buffed and ripped. You think testosterone will hold your hand on your dying bed? Think again. You think your last words before dying will be: "I just wish I could of pinned more test and tren, ahhhhh"..... Negative.

If I can give all my muscles, all what I am, all that I have, every-effing-thing, and know my children are safe, happy and content, I'll give it all with a smile on my face.

That my friend, is being a man, this is the forgotten natural ambitions that are hidden within us. Hidden by what? The fuking media that feed you some shitty Photoshoped manipulated body image, that feed you everyday that you need shit you don't need, that you will buy with money you don't have. 

Will you actually risk the demise of your DNA for a bit more muscle on you? No. Can you fuk yourself up, after you have kids? Always.


----------



## Eatsleeplift (Sep 26, 2016)

thqmas said:


> Well, you know... They don't call it "The Dark Side" for nothing. No matter what ppl say, 22 is no age for cycling.
> 
> I can write hours about this... I mean, your body will not even take full advantage of the AAS you'll put in your body at this age. _<- bro science right there_
> 
> ...


----------



## Frenchie (Sep 27, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Not really. The general population is oblivious.



Well it's her girlfriend though ...
I had the exact same thought as he did when thinking about AAS.
Can you upload pictures of where you are in term of physique ?
I am in the same situation, 24, 200 pounds and 11-12%bf, thought about AAS and moved the project to "maybe later".
I might give myself a little push with MK-677 and sarms like Ligandrol if I can afford a good source ...


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 27, 2016)

Frenchie said:


> Well it's her girlfriend though ...
> I had the exact same thought as he did when thinking about AAS.
> Can you upload pictures of where you are in term of physique ?
> I am in the same situation, 24, 200 pounds and 11-12%bf, thought about AAS and moved the project to "maybe later".
> I might give myself a little push with MK-677 and sarms like Ligandrol if I can afford a good source ...



I could, but I'm so furry you can't really see anything. Let's just say that I'm right at the point where someone "in the know" would look at me and think I was probably on something, but potentially natty. 

5'10" 245#, bf% honestly probably near 20, at least the high teens. 
But... Idk if any active members here squat or pull more than me. So **** it.


----------



## Frenchie (Sep 27, 2016)

Haha I was asking the thread author ^^


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 27, 2016)

Ah. Well. Guess I'll just find somewhere else I'm needed. 

Good day.


----------



## Frenchie (Sep 27, 2016)

Haha it's that the guy says he's going to do his first cycle so I want rosée what he looks like now !
You I know you know your shit


----------



## Eatsleeplift (Sep 27, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Ah. Well. Guess I'll just find somewhere else I'm needed.
> 
> Good day.



Hahaha no homo but I kind of wanted to see as well. You just seem like you know your shit about this being I have looked in your threads etc.  I'll try to then. I probably am at about 15% maybe lower, and I could be alot more lean but I like to eat alot lol. My body changes pretty quickly I'm able to gain and lose weight fairly easy actually. 

I often wonder just how I'd be on the real gear. I'm an idiot and have done prohormones one time a year ago. It was dumb I know....but my strength was through the damn roof. Had a few people ask if I was on something. But I'm trying to stay away from that because it's pointless and I'd rather do the real deal.


----------

